# resin saver mold issue



## Lewiscostley (May 2, 2015)

Need some help.

Using a resin saver mold with alumilte. I warm the mold in the microwave for a minute before pouring. cast it under pressure (45-50psi) for an hour, and the resin is shrinking and exposing the ends of the tubes. Any advise?


----------



## Curly (May 2, 2015)

The silicon used in the Resin Saver moulds will compress as the pressure is increased. What may be happening is the mould is squeezing in at each end, shortening the mould that little bit, baring the tubes. What can also happen is the plugs don't seal as well at the higher pressures allowing the tube to fill with resin too. Try a little less pressure and see it that helps any.


----------



## longbeard (May 3, 2015)

As Pete mentioned above, to much pressure will collapsed the ends of the mold inward towards the tube therefore exposing the tube about 1/16" or so out of the resin. 



Harry


----------



## mike4066 (May 3, 2015)

Check out ptownsubbies  website.   He has a video up that shows how to help avoid this.


----------



## Fay Prozora (May 3, 2015)

I just ordered a tube in mold this a.m. and I did see that video on Fred's site and he showed how to avoid that problem. I just hope I remember how when it comes time for me to use this mold. Good luck with the next one you cast... Fay


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm having the same issue. I tried casting at 50psi and 35psi and had this problem.
when I watched the ptownsubbies video, he casts at around 60psi. Still confused about this...


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 3, 2015)

Been using Resin saver molds at 65 PSI for several years now and don't have any problems with exposed tube ends, air bubbles or resin inside the tubes.
I use Play Doh to squeeze out all the air from the tubes and prevents resin fro getting inside the tubes. 
The Play Doh inside the tubes will not allow the mold ends to collapse inwards exposing the tube ends. 

Les


----------

